# große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???



## maesox (15. März 2007)

Habe vergangene Saison im Sommer mal versucht,einen Hechtstreamer an der Spinnrute verführerisch anzubieten,nachdem mit herkömmlichen Ködern nichts ging !!

Diese Angelei interessiert mich sehr und für neue Metoden bin ich eh immer offen!!

Zum anderen muß es ja nicht immer Wobbler,Gummi usw sein.

Da ich an stark beangelten Baggerseen fische,war die Iddee mal einen großen Streamer zu benutzen gar nicht so abwägig!! 

Gesagt getan! Ich benutzte eine 3.00m Stollenwerk bis 64gr WG und eine 0,17er Power Pro an die mit einem No Knot ein ca 70cm langes -12kg tragendes Stahlvorfach geschaltet war.
Oberhalb des Stahlvorfaches drückte ich drei große Bleischrote an,damit man diese Montage wenigstens etwa 15m werfen konnte.

Ich ließ alles nach dem Auswerfen in Ruhe an gespannter Leine auf den Grund sinken,um es dann wieder etwa einen Meter weit anzuheben.So wiederholte ich dieses Spiel bis zum dritten Wurf. Da fuhr beim absinken ein Schlag durch meine Rute daß ich es kaum für möglich hielt!! 

Ich setzte sofort den Anhieb und spürte daß es sich dieses mal um einen besseren Esox,über einen Meter handeln mußte!!

Nach kurzem Drill verlohr ich den Fisch ohne ihn gesehen zu haben!!

Nachdem ich meine Rute in den nächsten Baum geschleudert hatte,blieb ich ersmal ne Weile auf dem Boden sitzen um das ganze nocheinmal zu verstehen!!

Sei`s drum...ich werde wieder gelegentlich mit Streamer angreifen und habe mich deshalb mit neuen Mustern eingedeckt!

*Was mich interessieren würde ist,wie Ihr mit Stremern fischt?? Benutzt Ihr nur Spirolino`s dazu?*

*Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen???*

*Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen !!!*



TL u viele Grüße 

Matze


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> Gesagt getan! Ich benutzte eine 3.00m Stollenwerk bis 64gr WG und eine 0,17er Power Pro an die mit einem No Knot ein ca 70cm langes -12kg tragendes Stahlvorfach geschaltet war.
> Oberhalb des Stahlvorfaches drückte ich drei große Bleischrote an,damit man diese Montage wenigstens etwa 15m werfen konnte.


 
Benutze eine Fliegenrute, die sind extra dafür gemacht und 15m wirfst du damit auch locker. 

Eine Rute in Klasse 9 in 2,70m und eine Pike-Schnur dazu und fertig ist die Laube.

Sorry!!! Ich habe es gerade erst gesehen, zu doof, du willst mit der Spinnrute fischen!

Dann musst du wohl einen sinkenden Sbiro benutzen. Aber ob das Spass macht so ewig langsam kurbeln.
Einige Angeln ja auch an der Küste so, aber besonders dynamisch ist das nicht.

Vielleicht überlegst du es dir mal mit ner Fliegenrute. Fliegenfischen ist kinderleicht und du verwendest Köder die fängig sind, wie du selbst festgestellt hast und die sonst keiner fischt.

Uli


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

mmmmmmh.. mit der normalen  Forellenfliegenrute kann ich ganz gut umgehen,aber ich denke das ist dann nochmal was anderes und vom Ufer z.teil mit Bewuchs gar nicht so einfach!!

Da mach ich mich ja zum Affen


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> Da mach ich mich ja zum Affen


 
Wenn ich dran denke, wie ich mich früher an der Küste ab Windstärke 1,5 in die Leine gewickelt habe, muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Im neuesten Fisch und Fliege ist ein Bericht vom hechtfischen mit dem Streamer, schaus dir an. Ich weiß womit ich im Mai anfange.

Einen großen Hecht an der Fliegenpatsche???

Wow der Hammer.

Uli


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Man...jetzt bitzelt`s mich und Du bist schuld!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hast recht,das wär echt der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

 Sorry, das wollte ich nicht:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Also ohne um zu gewöhnen ist das mit der Spinne und Sbirolino schon am einfachsten :vik: , gibt immer noch genug zu optimieren. 

3m sind da auch (meiner Ansicht nach) die untereste Rutengrenze, 3,60m oder 4,00m oft besser, gerade für weite Distanzen und sehr lange Vorfächer. Mit einer schweren langen Peitsche hält man natürlich nicht lange durch.

Ich mache im Moment so einen Leichttripwandel, da die Forellen frei sind, aber mehr Hechte als Forellen im Wasser präsent sind. Was dafür bleibt ist also eine armierte schwere Forellencombo, mit ganz dünnem Stahl oder FC/Hardmono. Mit einer Spinnrolle und ein bischen Gewicht (kleiner Sbiro) komme ich schon sehr weit raus, was an vielen Gewässern wichtig ist. Meine selbstentwickelten Wurfhölzchen aus Pre-Sbiro-Zeiten und noch rein germanischen Namen im Posenangeln  lassen sich bestimmt auch noch verbessern, damit war das ein sehr unproblematisches Fliegenfischen im Fluß und auf sehr große Distanz. Und im Gegensatz zum traditionellen antiken Fliegenpeitschen: Alles wie gewohnt und nicht so "Neue Gefahren"  Zack, Wurf und fertig. :g

Die kleinen Forellenstreamer am Sbiro gehen ja ganz gut, bei größeren Streamern dürfte es eher leichter als schwerer werden, da das eher Spinnköderfeeling mit etwas Zug ist. Daß so ein Streamerchen einen großen Hecht sicher packen soll, wundert mich auch immer, ist mir bisher noch nicht gelungen. Evtl. braucht man da auch einen zusätzlichen Angstdrilling? So Drillinge unter Gr.4 sehe ich eigentlich immer wieder schnell auftauchen :q :q , und wenn sie mal wirklich haken sollten sind die Haken wohl rasend schnell aufgebogen oder abgebrochen - sagen mir meine diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen , wenn der Hecht richtig abgeht braucht es schon eine gewisse Materialstärke. Dafür gibt es ja prinzipiell geeignete Haken. Ist der Haken durchgebrochen oder ausgeschlitzt?

Aber um dich nochmal etwas zu trösten: Jetzt stell Dir die Mißerfolgsgeschichte mal 2 vor, also 2mal etwas derartiges in 5min. Dann weißt Du: Es geht noch schlimmer! :g


----------



## Mikesch (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Benutze eine Fliegenrute, die sind extra dafür gemacht und 15m wirfst du damit auch locker.
> 
> ...


Ich auch #6  .

maesox, lass doch die Anderen denken was sie wollen, der Hechtfang mit der Fliegenrute ist Klasse :vik: .


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Ja @AngelDet...Sehr beruhigend!! Schlimmer gehts immer#c 




@mikesch

Glaub mir,wenns mal soweit kommt(und Ihr treibt mich ja dazu)und ich mit der Fliegenrute meinen ersten Hechtfange,schütte ich mich vor Freude weg!!!#6 

Da brauch ich aber noch das volle Programm!! was für eine Länge sollte die Rute haben?? 2,70m??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> Da brauch ich aber noch das volle Programm!! was für eine Länge sollte die Rute haben?? 2,70m??


Huhu #h hier ich nochmal!
Du wolltest doch Zeugs verkaufen  um Platz und Geld für VHF usw. zu schaffen, und jetzt willst Du dich auf diesen gefährlichen (heavy) FliFi Trip locken lassen? |kopfkrat 
Ne 5-30er ist z.B. eine wunderbare Sbiro-Rute, und für mein Gefühl macht sie jeder anderen Rute incl. Fliegenruten sowas an Fun vor ...


:q :q :q


----------



## maesox (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

@AngelDet

Ich mag Dich auch!!! Mach mir doch noch mehr ein schlechtes Gewissen!!!  

Ich verhöker doch schon alles was mirlieb u heilig ist!! wenn wir schon dabei sind...bei 1...2...3 gibts nen geilen Tomic!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne 5-30er ist z.B. eine wunderbare Sbiro-Rute, und für mein Gefühl macht sie jeder anderen Rute incl. *Fliegenruten* sowas an Fun vor ...


 

Jetzt sage ich mal einfach nix. 

Schon mal nen 70er Hecht an einer 7/8 Rute gehabt?

Also 2,70 sind eine gute Länge.

Schnurklassen wären 7/8, 8, 8/9.

Aber schau mal in den Bereich Flifi, da gibt es jede menge Hechtfischer.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schon mal nen 70er Hecht an einer 7/8 Rute gehabt?


Nö, nicht an ner FliRute, aber am MiniJig dieses Jahr schon, an einer schön straffen leichten VHF mit harter multifiler Schnur, die jede Bewegung und jeden Zucker über die Fingerspitzen über jeden Knochen das Rückenmark hinunter bis in die Fersen und Zehenspitzen übertragen hat, pures Zappelglücksgefühl! :vik: 

Aber das willst Du mit deinen puffernden Forellenpeitschen ja gar nicht so hören! 

Apropos nebenbei gefragt: Fischt du mono, multifil oder wechselweise je nachdem - an deiner MeFo MP1? Bei KHof ergab sich da jetzt doch ein erheblicher Unterschied. Ich habe die DT-Version am Sonntag auch nochmal 10min (im direkten Vergleich) gefischt und muß feststellen, daß der Unterschied schon riesig ist, zuallerst beim Haken von Fischen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

multifil

uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber das willst Du mit deinen puffernden Forellenpeitschen ja gar nicht so hören!


 
Den finde ich übrigens ziemlich gut! Aber recht hast du wohl!:q 

Uli


----------



## Lorenz (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> *Benutzt Ihr nur Spirolino`s dazu?*



Die Dinger benutze ich (bisher) nicht!


Ich nehme einen Mepps,einen Sprengring,einen Streamer und schon habe ich ein super Köder 

Mein größter Hecht und mein größter Barsch gehen auf dessen Karte...


----------



## Kay (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Moin zusammen

Nachdem ich vermehrt wieder zur Baitcaster greife wollte ich letztes Jahr meine Hechtstreamer nicht so einfach in der Box lassen. Da ich sie auch auf Zander eingesetzt habe sind dort auch einige Muster auf Offsethaken in 5/0 und 6/0 upsidedown gebunden. Die kann ich schön tief fischen und das mache ich mit den Vorschaltbleien von Channelle, geführt wie einen Jig. Funzt wunderbar, vor allem wenn man Stopps einlegt und das Material am Grund im Stillstand schön atmen lässt. Die Bleie gibt's ab 5gr. aufwärts. Dieses Jahr will ich noch eine Variante probieren mit Styrophorkugel vor dem Streamer am 1m-Vorfach mit Vorschaltblei. 

Allerdings gebe ich sundvogel recht: An der Fliegenrute ist das nicht zu toppen. Man kann den Biss richtig sehen wenn der Hecht den Streamer einsaugt und sich das Vorfach dabei in die entgegengesetzte Richtung bewegt. :m 

Gruss Kay


----------



## moped (15. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Servus beianand,

also vorneweg, ich fische meine Hechtstreamer auch nur mit meiner 7/8er RST, aber da Bunnys in Größen für Hechte vollgesaugt mit Wasser sehr schwer sind lassen die sich sicher super mit Spinnruten fischen! Was ich mir auch schon mal gedacht hab, ist, mir Streamer auf Jigköpfe zu binden und sie dann wie Gummifische über den Grund hüpfen zu lassen, da hauen die Zander sicher rein!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maesox (16. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Gute Iddeen !!!!!!!!!!!!

Man könnte auch so ein Zusatz-Blei mit dem Streamer kombinieren wie sie an manchen Shad`s vorne befestigt sind!!

Dann bewegt er sich wie am Drachko-System.

Glaube aber,daß der Streamer seine wahren Stärken nur richtig an der Fliegenrute ausspielen kann!!
Diese "Stop`s" in denen er sich fast schwerelos aufplustert sind es ja,was die Hechte so scharf macht. Da sind mir dafür die anderen Metoden etwas zu schnell! 

So ein Mist aber auch... selbst mit Spiro bekommt man`s nicht so hin!#c 


TL Matze


----------



## käptn iglo (16. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

gibt von spro auch so was wie einen riesenstreamer ca 20 cm lang mit 2 drillingen. bullet glaub ich heißt das teil, für den wirst du keinen spiro brauchen wenn der nass ist wiegt der bestimmt 20 gr. ob die fangen......... mein händler sagt  ja, und auch wenn ich ihm sonst glaub , das ding sieht einfach zu freakig aus wie ein negroides eichhörnchen.


----------



## maesox (16. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Habe mir welche binden lassen. Die sind in etwa 14-18 cm lang und immitieren die Beutefiche meiner Gewässer perfekt!! 


Nicht ganz billig aber wenn`s funzt!!??#6


----------



## Kay (16. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



> Man könnte auch so ein Zusatz-Blei mit dem Streamer kombinieren wie sie an manchen Shad`s vorne befestigt sind!!


 
Genau die meinte ich mit meinen Vorschaltbleien :m 





Die lassen sich wunderbar universell einsetzen. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

@Kay
Dann haste aber einen richtigen Federjig daraus gebaut, der nicht mehr so im Wasser "supendiert"  kann wiederum auch gut sein, aber näher an der ursprünglichen Methode sind 1 - 2 m leichtes Vorfach ala Fliegenrutenmontage.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Also neee, Uli. Das nehm ich Dir jetzt echt übel.|supergri 

Gerade hab ich mich für das Schleppfischen auf Hecht begeistert. Jede Menge Kram gekauft und alles gelesen, was ich darüber in die Finger bekam.
Und nu pflanzt Du mir so eine Idee ins Hirn. 
Ich seh mich schon ab Juli im Boot stehen und mit der Fliegenrute die Vinkeveener Seen beharken. Echt übel, jemanden so zu verleiten.:c 

Ralf


----------



## friwilli (17. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Ich glaube, früher in der Vor-Sbiro-Zeit mal was über folgende Montage gelesen zu haben: Streamer, Vorfach, daran ein schwerer "Schusskopf" und das Ganze dann an die Spinnrute. Dabei wird aber auch freier Raum nach hinten benötigt, weil der Wurf dem mit der Fliegenrute entspricht. Also am einfachsten geht es wohl mit Sbiro.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (17. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

ich würde an deiner stelle beschwerte streamer(jenzi hat welche im katalog) nehmen oder eben einen schweren spirolino oder ein olivenblei etwa 150cm vorschalten ...mit der methode wirfst du mit sicherheit über 15meter ....die methode hat mir schon einen angelurlaub gerettet....


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

So,jetzt war`s soweit! Hab mir eben ne hechttaugliche Fliegenrute gekauft,mit der ich meine großen Hechtstreamer auch auf den See befördern kann!

Hätte ich nur diesen Thread nie eröffnet #q   

Ich glaube es Euch wirklich,es gibt gibt wohl nichts schöneres,wie seinen Streamer direkt an der Fliegenrute anzubieten,damit er seine vollen Reize ausspielt!! Das werde ich 1/1 mit der Spinnrute nicht hinbekommen.

Wie das ist,wenn dann mal wirklich der erste Esox an der Fliegenrute kämpft will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen!!!! Das muß echt der Hammer sein,denn das Drillen meiner Forellen mit der 5/6er macht ja schon riesen Spaß!!

Danke Euch für die Tips und Anregungen!!!!!!!



Gruß u TL
Maesox


----------



## sundeule (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Mein Beileid zum Erliegen der gemeinen Verführung!:g :q

Und viel Spass beim Ersten eingeflogenen Esox.#6


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

*Na vielen Dank!!!!!!#6*  


Kannst mir da noch ein Tip zwecks Vorfach usw geben?? Fische ausschließl im Baggersee u langsam fließenden Neckar.


TL maersox


----------



## sundeule (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> *Na vielen Dank!!!!!!#6*
> 
> 
> Kannst mir da noch ein Tip zwecks Vorfach usw geben?? Fische ausschließl im Baggersee u langsam fließenden Neckar.
> ...


 
Ich bin da leider noch recht unbeleckt. Im Mai möchte ich mir gern einen Kurs spendieren, um mal ein wenig Technik drauf zu bekommen.

Meine einzigen (wenigen) Flifihechte stammen aus der Elbe und da habe ich sie mit Streamern an einer Sinktipp + Stahl gefischt.


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

In meinen Gewässern hats wirklich ne menge Hechte. Ich sollt`s halt schaffen,etwa 15Meter weit raus zu werfen,dann werden die Hechte nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!!!

Das gibt mein Problem|rolleyes


----------



## holle (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

einerseits ist die methode mit sbirolino ganz gängig.
andererseits kann man aber auch (wenns nicht nur oberfläche sein soll) aber auch haar-jigs verwenden. 

ich hab mir solche dingers mal selbst gebaut und getestet. in kleiner variation fangen sie schonmal barsche 
die augen klappern leise, haare nehmen kein wasser auf...
7g - ca 10cm


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Hey Holger, Deine ,direkt auf den Erie gebundenen Haare,ergeben einen wirklich tollen Jig!!!!!!!!

Hast gut gemacht!!!!!!!#6 Schöne Farben!!

Da gibts schon einige Möglichkeiten,wie man so ein "Federvieh" anbieten kann!!!!


maesox


----------



## holle (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

und schon vorhandene streamer könnte man auch am canelle-blei anbieten... falls das nicht schon jemand geschrieben hat...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

@holle
Top #6, die gefallen mir , sieht auch nicht allzu schwierig aus. 
Hast ja quasi nur einen großen Pinsel nach hinten gebunden?


----------



## holle (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

nee, nicht wirklich.

erst ne kleine grundwicklung.
dann einen strang haare in doppelter länge des "endpinsels" abschneiden.
strang anlegen. mit der mitte des strangs an die bindestelle (unterseite des jigs).
nun binden und mit sek-kleber fixieren.
jetzt hat man den jig mit pinsel nach vorn und hinten. 
das selbe mit anderer farbe auf der oberseite.
dann die zwei hälften die nach vorn gehen einfach nach hinten klappen, einbinden, fixieren. dann nach bedarf noch mit edding barsch-streifen drauf und augen usw...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

@Holle
Die Dinger sehen echt Klasse aus.#6 
Sowas muss ich mir auch mal basteln.


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

die Jigs sehen echt klasse aus, aber das ist doch was ganz anderes als ein am langen Vorfach laufender beschwerungsfreier Streamer


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

*Ich möchte halt die Möglichkeit haben,einen großen Streamer extrem langsam zu führen.Er soll die Zeit bekommen um sich "aufplustern"zu können!!!!!*


----------



## Kay (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> *Ich möchte halt die Möglichkeit haben,einen großen Streamer extrem langsam zu führen.Er soll die Zeit bekommen um sich "aufplustern"zu können!!!!!*


 
Und genau da liegen eben auch seine Stärken. #6 

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, fische vom Boot aus. Es gibt wohl keinen anderen Köder der Hechte so gezielt aus schwierigen Unterständen (versunkene Bäume, Bootsstege, überhängende Bäume) "herauskizelt" wie ein Streamer. Der macht schon mächtig "Reklame" wenn er nur gerade absinkt. Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Den Biss kannst Du sehen. Durch den Sog des Hechtmauls und das geringe Gewicht des Streamers bewegt sich die Fliegenschnur plötzlich von dir weg wenn er inhalliert. Einfach nur geil. :k 

Gruss Kay


----------



## holle (22. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> *Ich möchte halt die Möglichkeit haben,einen großen Streamer extrem langsam zu führen.Er soll die Zeit bekommen um sich "aufplustern"zu können!!!!!*



aso, das macht die sache schon klarer.

sehr langsame führung von köderzeugs ist möglich indem man ein buzzblade aus alu vorschaltet. produziert auch noch äusserst fette druckwellen wenns läuft.







oder auch delta-blades aus alu. die laufen sogar noch besser. 






aber da könnteste ja auch gleich mit nem buzzbait loslegen.




oder mit nem bucktail-buzzer


----------



## maesox (23. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Mensch Holger,Du läßt auch keine Möglichkeit aus!!!! Du zählst eben auch zu den "total balla-Anglern"#6 

So lob ich mir das! Es gibt eben immer ne Lösung!!!!!!!!!



@Kay


Kann mir das irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen,wie man dieses inhalieren an der Leine sehen kann!!?? Zupft das dann einfach oder wie ist das????#c 

Bin das  von der Forellen-Nümperei immer gewohnt ,den Biss zu fühlen!!



maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*



maesox schrieb:


> Bin das  von der Forellen-Nümperei immer gewohnt ,den Biss zu fühlen!!


Da haste den Unterschied. :m 
ist wie bei den Spinnruten überhaupt, die einen lieben und brauchen die taktile Rückmeldung und lieben z.B. die VHF, die anderen (Augentiere ) brauchen eine Spitze die, min. 45grad ausschlägt (Weichrutenanhänger , geht mit VHF z.B. nicht), sonst merken sie nix! :q :q :q


----------



## maesox (23. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

@AngelDet


Ich stell da keine Ansprüche,beides hat seinen Reiz!! 

Die Rute ist beim Fischen eh ein Teil von mir und die Schnur hab ich immer im Blick Da kann sich der Biß bemerkbar machen wie er will.





maesox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Also ich schau schon öfter in der Gegend herum, suche nach Fischen und Anzeichen, schaue den Vögeln zu , oder unterhalte mich mit dem Nachbar. Da finde ich eine klare taktile Meldung als besonders hilfreich. #6

Ich schätze sogar gerade, das ist das, was mich beim methodisch-aktiven GuFieren so ein Stück stört: 
man muß sehr genau die Schnur beobachten, auf Dauer wenn nichts beißt sehr ermüdend.


----------



## Kay (23. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Moin zusammen


> Kann mir das irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen,wie man dieses inhalieren an der Leine sehen kann!!??


 
Diese Bisse habe ich immer bekommen, wenn mein Streamer auf der Stelle stand und langsam mit viel Reklame absang. Du hast in dem Moment keinen Kontakt zur Fliege und beobachtest den Fleck, wo Deine Fliegenschnur unter Wasser verschwindet. Da ich nie eine Oberflächenaktivität oder Schwall beobachten konnte stelle ich mir das Unterwassersenario wie folgt vor: 

Der Hecht ist dem Streamer interessiert gefolgt und hat beim Stop desselben ebenfalls gestoppt. Durch das Glitzern und atmen beim Absinken wird der Beissreflex ausgelöst und der Hecht öffnet eigentlich nur noch sein Maul. Dabei entsteht ein Unterdruck im Maul der den Streamer durch den Sog sofort hinein befördert. Und genau das kannst Du sehen. Natürlich verschwindet da nicht ein halber Meter Fliegenschnur sondern nur ein paar Zentimeter. Aber es ist deutlich zu sehen. Schnelle Zustoss-Attacken zeigen sich eher durch ein Wegziehen der Fliegenschnur nach links oder rechts. 

Interessant ist auch, das bei diesen, ich nenne sie mal "Stillstand-Bissen" , mein 5.0er Haken zu 90% in den hinteren harten Kiemenbögen saß, und zwar ohne mit der Spitze gefasst zu haben. Ich konnte den Streamer quasi hinten aus den Kiemenbögen herausziehen, den Miniwirbel aufmachen und das Vorfach nach vorn wieder herausziehen. Also kein Hardmono bei der Methode bitte und schön auf Zug bleiben.  

@maesox: Du wirst es lieben, wenn Du diesen Biss das erste Mal mitbekommst. #6 Versuch es vom Boot aus. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## holle (24. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

achso, eine methode fällt mir noch ein mit der du streamer lange an der stelle halten kannst.
*dropshot*.
mit dem hechtsicheren dropshotrig und nem streamer am system sollte eine stehende präsentation an der spinnrute null problemo sein.

keine verarsche, die nachbarn machens auch.


----------



## maesox (26. März 2007)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

Da ich dieses Jahr ein Boot an meinem Vereinsgewässer zur Angelei nutzen kann,werde ich die Streamerei ausgiebig testen!!! Die Fliegenrute wird zu 100% an Board sein!!

Zum anderen hört sich die  Präsentation per Drop Shot (danke Holle für den Tollen Tip und den interessanten Link) richtig klasse an!!

Werde daher beides ausgibig testen!! Bin wirklich optimistisch,da wir einen ausgezeichneten Hechtbestand haben!! Hechtstreamer sind an unseren Wassern noch unbekannt!!!!!!!

Danke Für die Tips!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PilkerMarie (19. November 2011)

*AW: große Hechtstreamer mit der Spinnrute???*

und biste erfolgreich mit der Methode gewesen?


----------

